# nicht einsehbaren Bereich innerhalb Sicherheitsbereich



## volker (11 Februar 2020)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Roboterzelle.
Diese wird durch 2 sichere BWS (Schleuse) gesichert welche die Gefahrbringenden Aktoren abschalten.
Soweit sogut. Von der Stelle aus wo die BWS quittiert werden gibt es aber einen nichteinsehbaren Bereich in der Zelle.
Die Idee ist nun in die Zelle eine weitere BWS zu stellen welche den nicht einsehbaren Bereich absichert.
Ist diese OK ist keiner im nichteinsehbaren Bereich und die Zugangs-BWS kann quittiert werden.
Ist dies nicht OK muss man in die Zelle gehen und dort zuerst die zusätzliche BWS quittieren.

Muss die zusätzliche BWS eine Sicherheits-BWS sein? Im Grund soll diese ja nicht die gefahrbringenden Bewegungen wegschalten sondern nur das quittieren der anderen beiden verhindern.
Und wenn ja. 1- oder 2-kanalig.


----------



## MasterOhh (11 Februar 2020)

Reicht es evtl. aus den Bereich durch einen Spiegel (Verkehrsspiegel) einsehbar zu machen?
Ansonsten würde ich schon sagen, das das Lichtgitter sicher sein muss. Es wird ja als Freigabe in dein Sicherheitsprogramm eingebunden.

Liegt der Bereich innerhalb des Arbeitsraums des Roboters oder einer einer anderen Gefährdung? Wenn der Bereich an sich sicher ist, reicht evtl. schon eine akustische+optische Warnung vor Start des Automatikbetriebs und eine Möglichkeit diesen aus dem verdeckten Bereich heraus still zu setzen (NotHalt). Sowas ist bei einigen unserer Anlagen eine akzeptierte Lösung.
Ansonsten wäre dann noch das Sperren der Quittierung mit einem Schlüssel eine Alternative ....


----------



## volker (11 Februar 2020)

Spiegel reicht nicht.
Die zusätzliche Lichtschranke würde ich nur dann im Sicherheitsprogramm verwenden wenn dies zwingend erforderlich ist.
Sie hat keine Sicerheitsfunktion. Das machen die vorderen.
Die vorderen Sicherheits-BWS werden in der Pnoz über das Feldbusmodul von der S7 quittiert. Also nicht sicher.

In der PNOZ wäre das ohnehin etwas tricky. Ein Sicherheitsmodul (zb Lichtgitter) wird Parametriert. Hat also 2 Safety-Eingänge und einem quittiereingang.
Dort kann man entwerder einen Hardware-Eingang oder einen Feldbuseingang wählen.
Es ist nicht möglich den quittiereingang zu verunden.


----------



## stevenn (12 Februar 2020)

warum willst du zwingend eine weitere Lichtschranke verwenden? wir setzen dort einen Quittierungstaster hin, dieser geht in die Safety, und dieser muss gedrückt werden. somit bestätigt derjenige, dass da hinten niemand ist.


----------



## volker (12 Februar 2020)

Ok. Mal eine nähere Info warum so.

Der Staplerfahrer fährt in den Sicherheitsbereich um ein leeres Gestell rauszuholen. Dann holt er ein volles. Während dieser Zeit bleibt der Bereich unquittiert.
Staplerfahrer stellt volles Gestell rein und quittiert die BWS. Dafür steigt er nicht aus. 
Sicher wäre es so machbar wie du das sagst. Das habe ich auch schon gemacht. Aber auf der nichtsicheren SPS. 
Das Quittiersingnal kommt ja auch auch aus der nichtsicheren SPS. Soweit ich weiß ist das auch OK so.

Aber nochmal zur Frage. Darf ich dafür ein nichtsicheres Lichtgitter verwenden?


----------



## Matze001 (12 Februar 2020)

Wie wäre es das Lichtgitter ggf. Horizontal anzuordnen, und darüber eine Erkennung zu machen,
dass der gesamte Bereich frei ist. Wenn alle Lichtigitter sicher OK Melden -> Quittieren -> Gut!

Wenn der Bauraum das zulässt sicher die einfachste Lösung, bei der man nicht immer in die Zelle rennen muss.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## stevenn (12 Februar 2020)

volker schrieb:


> Ok. Mal eine nähere Info warum so.
> 
> Der Staplerfahrer fährt in den Sicherheitsbereich um ein leeres Gestell rauszuholen. Dann holt er ein volles. Während dieser Zeit bleibt der Bereich unquittiert.
> Staplerfahrer stellt volles Gestell rein und quittiert die BWS. Dafür steigt er nicht aus.
> ...


dann mach doch die "Quittierung- es ist keiner im Gefahrenbereich" auf die Safety. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum du unbedingt ein Lichtgitter brauchst.
Ob du ein sicheres oder nicht sicheres Lichtgitter benötigst ergibt deine Risikobeurteilung. Wie gesagt, *wir* würden einen Quittiertaster hinmachen, der vom Bediener/ Staplerfahrer gedrückt werden muss und dieser Taster geht in die Safety.


----------



## Tommi (12 Februar 2020)

volker schrieb:


> Aber nochmal zur Frage. Darf ich dafür ein nichtsicheres Lichtgitter verwenden?



Jetzt mal rein nur zu dieser Frage:

Das 2. Lichtgitter und der Quitt-Taster sind ja UND verknüpft. Selbst wenn der Quittiereingang
eine "überwachten Start" hat, also eine abfallende Flanke braucht, merkst Du, wenn das
2. Lichtgitter immer LOGISCH 1 hat? Wenn nicht musst Du einen Plausi-Check damit machen,
also auf 1/0 Wechsel prüfen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach wichtiger, als das es ein sicheres Bauteil ist. 
Ist die Frage, was weniger Aufwand ist.


----------



## det (14 Februar 2020)

Hallo Volker,

ich würde sagen nein. Dieser "nicht einsehbare Bereich" ist wie, als wenn man außerhalb der Anlage steht. Du brauchst ein sicheres Lichtgitter, weil Du eine potentielle Gefährdung erkennen (ausschließen) musst. Dafür muss das LG redundant sicher überwacht, und mit Quittierungstaster sein. Ich nehme an das bei der Anlage mindestens Pld mit Kat.3 gefordert ist.

Grüße Detlef


----------

